# Cluster Programing



## aquatist23us (Jul 26, 2005)

How do I get my Cluster programed? I live in Central Califronia.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

You ship it to me, in Michigan


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*Me too*

I may want this done too. Can you tell me what can be changed? Do I have choices? I would love to have the display show what gear I am in and "beep" at or near red-line. Can the temp be displayed in the normal mode. Ok, ok, I know, enough ???s. It would be great if you can tell me what my options are.

Thank you.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

There is a list of hardware options attached to this thread in a document named cluster.doc:

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676

This thread has a list of hardware modifications you may choose to purchase as well:

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37030


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

Come to orlando and beg in person. Bringing a chick might help convince him


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

GTPrix, how many was it to make it worth it to come out to Cali again?? I think it was 20.

I have just joined another Forum strictly for Ventura County GTO Owner's (in CA) that I am going to introduce the idea and hopefully I can get enough to try and get you to come out. I definitely want it.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Already been to CA for a group buy, I doubt you'd be able to hit another 5. If you hit 20, prepaid I'll come back but good luck with that one


----------

